# Jdownloader, reconnexion et applescript



## Damze (4 Novembre 2009)

Salut à tous, 

Cela fait un certain temps déjà que j'utilise Jdownloader sur mon Mac pour télécharger, le logiciel est superbement bien pensé et complet.
Le problème étant que je n'arrive pas à configurer la reconnexion de ma livebox sagem V1 pour le téléchargement de gros fichiers (renouvellement d'IP), Le CURL est inutile, la seule chose qui marche à distance est le telnet.
Dans Jdownloader, on a la possibiliter de lancer un batch ou exernal (marqué dans les onglets).

J'ai trouvé il y a peu un applescript qui fonctionne a peu près bien pour reconnecter ma livebox, en le lançant avec l'éditeur Applescript il fonctionne, mais je ne sais pas comment le faire fonctionner sur Jdownloader.

L'applescript donne ça :

tell application "Terminal"
	run
	do script "telnet 192.168.1.1" in front window
	delay 5
	do script "root" in front window
	delay 5
	do script "1234" in front window
	delay 10
	do script "sndcp" in front window
	delay 5
	do script "pppoestop 0" in front window
	delay 10
	do script "pppoestart 0" in front window
	delay 10
	quit
end tell

Comment puis-je l'éxecuter par Jdownloader ou par le terminal ? (avec toutes les commandes svp, je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup en commande unix :s)

Merci d'avance, 

Bonne journée


----------



## Maximonstre (13 Avril 2010)

Tu tappes ton script dans l'éditeur d'Applescript et tu l'enregistres sous forme d'application.

Dans Jdownloader, tu vas dans les reglages, dans Modules>Reconnection>External . Tu cliques sur le boutton Select et tu indiques ton application/applescript. ATTENTION: ton application sera vue comme un dossier. Dans ce dossier, il y a un dossier *Contents*, qui contient un dossier *MacOS* qui contient un document *applet*. C'est ce document *applet* qu'il faut selectionner.


----------



## mammola2 (2 Novembre 2010)

Va à l'adresse http://board.jdownloader.org/showthread.php?p=113402#post113402
Tu y trouveras la solution


----------



## MrFuZ (5 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,


J'ai suivi les différentes instructions pour moi ça fonctionne très bien ça me change d'adresse ip. Je suis sous mac avec une ivebox sagem 1.1.
Par contre ça relance ma livebox à chaque fois donc ça coupe la connexion internet, tv, téléphone.
Est-ce qu'il y aurait une façon pour que ça change juste l'adresse ip sans reboot total de ma liebox ?

ThX


----------



## lolipale (7 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Voici un script fonctionnel pour Jdownloader pour NeufBox Evolution (sfr) :
Le script est à copier-coller dans les préférences de Jdownloader, sous Reconnexion, onglet LiveHeader/Curl.
NB : le script change d'adresse IP publique sans redémarrer la neufbox (pas de coupure de téléphone ni de TV) 

[[[HSRC]]]

[[[STEP]]]
[[[REQUEST]]]
GET /login HTTP/1.1
Host: %%%routerip%%%
[[[/REQUEST]]]
[[[/STEP]]]

[[[STEP]]]
[[[REQUEST]]]
POST /login HTTP/1.1
Host: %%%routerip%%%
method=passwd&zsid=&login=%%%user%%%&password=%%%pass%%%
[[[/REQUEST]]]
[[[/STEP]]]

[[[STEP]]]
[[[REQUEST]]]
GET /network/wan HTTP/1.1
Host: %%%routerip%%%
[[[/REQUEST]]]
[[[/STEP]]]

[[[STEP]]]
[[[REQUEST]]]
POST /network/wan HTTP/1.1
Host: %%%routerip%%%
ppp_login=&ppp_password=NEUFPNP
[[[/REQUEST]]]
[[[/STEP]]]

[[[STEP]]]
[[[REQUEST]]]
POST /network/wan HTTP/1.1
Host: %%%routerip%%%
ppp_login=&ppp_password=neufpnp
[[[/REQUEST]]]
[[[/STEP]]]

[[[/HSRC]]]


----------

